

Ask HN: What have you always wanted to know about getting PR? - daveambrose

I'm hosting a panel of journalists, agencies and founders who've had success in pitching their startups to press this upcoming Wednesday in NYC (http://plancast.com/p/2oyi) and I'm looking to hear from startups the parts of getting PR they always wanted to know. List your questions below and we'll answer them on Wednesday!
======
user24
How to reach your audience without one-at-a-timing.

Example: I'm trying to build an audience for my project
weddingbudgetbuddy.com, I'm posting on wedding forums, I've been blogging to
get some google juice and I plan to start emailing some related blogs for link
exchanges etc.

But these all feel like I'm aiming for terribly small wins. Like, even if
everyone I email puts a link up, what can I expect, ten links? a hundred?
We're not talking about massive PR here are we really!?

So yeah, I have no money to spend at all and I want to get to number one on a
google search for "wedding budget", how can I do that?

~~~
daveambrose
Could clarify a bit more?

~~~
user24
I feel like all my PR efforts are focused on sending one email to one person
and hoping to get one link back from it, or writing one blog post and hoping
google will pick it up.

Surely there are more efficient ways to promote myself than this one-at-a-time
approach.

------
marquis
Is it worth hiring a PR company? If so, how do you go about selecting the
company that is best suited for your area of business, and what kinds of
returns would be expected for their rates.

------
Concours
how to write a pitch email?

